# Kitchens & Bathrooms



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

When takeing on the smaller jobs. Like 15 boards or less. What is your way of doing them? Mesh and easysand or paper tape and mud . 

Iam not a big fan of mesh in houseing but have done it when i had to.
I rather paper and mudded it, But its just a lot of trips. 
What do you guys do on small jobs to get them done fast?


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

I like to use durabond as my base and finish it with topping, I perfer paper tape over mesh any day.:thumbsup:


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I have worked for people who wanted to papertape and bond. Because they didnt trust mesh.


----------



## plastter (Sep 2, 2008)

*Plaster it!*

I Just Skin coat it with plaster!
Get done on the same day,You can't get any $ if you go back 2 or 3 time to the same Job!
Learn More about plastering here



Al Taper said:


> I have worked for people who wanted to papertape and bond. Because they didnt trust mesh.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey AL,

it all depends on how cut up the job is, if theres alot of patching, etc. I like paper-tape more, but in this care I would mesh it, and mix a bucket of 45 with joint compound, and apply a quick coat. Then try to give it another coat by the end of the day, so the next day all I got to do is a skim coat and touch-up. Sometimes I bring a small heat-gun to drywall patches or small areas, so I can sand them down.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

joepro0000 said:


> Hey AL,
> 
> it all depends on how cut up the job is, if theres alot of patching, etc. I like paper-tape more, but in this care I would mesh it, and mix a bucket of 45 with joint compound, and apply a quick coat. Then try to give it another coat by the end of the day, so the next day all I got to do is a skim coat and touch-up. Sometimes I bring a small heat-gun to drywall patches or small areas, so I can sand them down.


 
9 times out of 10 its done clean. Done by a pro rocker. :yes:

Iam just trying to find a base price for small work. Like 11 board or less on a job. Iam charging $450 now for a bathroom or small room, but I get dirty looks, Hey its $100 a trip plus material. I did a job for one guy and he said that he had a guy durabonded a bathroom and had it done in one day.  Who wants to watch mud dry all day, Time is money.I can see if the job is far way.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Al,

Anyone can say they saw someone do it all in one day, but I bet if you put a lamp to the wall, it looked like ****. Charge what you want to get paid, me personally I need to charge 150-200 a day, plus material. I can get it done in one day - double teaming it with my wife, 45 min, and out here in FL, it drys like in 10 mins. So we can put 2 coats on a bathroom in 2-3 hours, and then skim in out. Only problem is the angles don't drywall fully until the next day. 1 day and a half basically I can do a bathroom. However, if your working with cold weather, 2-4 days.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

joepro0000 said:


> Al,
> 
> Anyone can say they saw someone do it all in one day, but I bet if you put a lamp to the wall, it looked like ****. Charge what you want to get paid, me personally I need to charge 150-200 a day, plus material. I can get it done in one day - double teaming it with my wife, 45 min, and out here in FL, it drys like in 10 mins. So we can put 2 coats on a bathroom in 2-3 hours, and then skim in out. Only problem is the angles don't drywall fully until the next day. 1 day and a half basically I can do a bathroom. However, if your working with cold weather, 2-4 days.


So your at 300 to 350, with no material,in the ball park.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

Al, I have seen jobs where people have used mesh tape and all the cracks you see are in the corners and some seams, I always use paper. as for a small bathroom, say a 8'x 10' I can board it and tape and mud in one day by myself that also includes going and picking it up by myself, second day come in base coat with Durabond 90 brown bags, then skim coat it with topping compound, let it sit a whole day come back on the fourth day sand it out and that includes clean up prime, then spot out and paint two finish coats and I charge around $850.00 Materials run me with tax almost $300. my average hourly works out about $45.00 an hour


----------



## miguel (Oct 16, 2008)

*Vega drywall*

I WOULD BID IT AT 568, MATERIALS AND ALL. I ALWAYS CARRY 5 MINUTE HOT MUD OR 20 MINUTE, MY FIRST COAT IS 20 MIN WITH MESH EXCEPT CORNERS I USE PERA TAPE(PAPER) AFTER IT ALMOST SET I SPONG DOWN SCRAPE OFF HARD EDGES AND LAP LINES, SECOUND COAT FIVE MINUTE MAKE SURE TO KEEP OUTSIDE EDGES TIGHT TO OLD TEXTER THEN WHEN ALMOST SET SCRAPE BACK, MAKE SURE TO SPOUNG ALL EDGES ON OLD TEXTER ,TO FEATHER OUT ALL HARD EDGES AROUND PATCH, IF YOU DONT AFTER PAINT YOULL SEE PATCH (SPOUNG) .....?/???? GET A SPOUNG DIP IT IN WATER RING OUT ALL WATER TILL ITS DAMP..... OH I ALMOST FORGOT THE BEST PART ABOUT SPOUNGES AND HOT MUD SCRAPEING IS THAT THIER IS NO SANDING INVOLVED. MY PATCHES ARE BETTER THAN MOST DRYWALLERS AND FLAT. I WAS TOUGHT WITH A HAULK AND TROWEL BY AN OLD TIMER.NEVER USE PANS, UNLESS IM DOING PATCHES.. I DO LOTS OF NEW COUNSTRUCTION AND REMODELS. ANY MORE REMODELS BECOUSE NEW COUNTRUCTION ISNT AROUND ANY MORE IN MY TOWN. ECONOMY SUCKS:jester: LISTEN TO ME AND YOU FINISH JOBS IN MATTER OF HOURS AND MAKE MONEY, WHY DRAG A JOB THREE DAYS WHEN YOU CAN DO IT IN HOURS.... THIS METHED NOT RECOMENDED FOR SMOOTH WALL, PAINT FINISH, WHAT EVER YOU GUYS CALL IT IN YOUR TOWN. IM JUST A UTAHN WHAT DO I KNOW


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

miguel said:


> I WOULD BID IT AT 568, MATERIALS AND ALL. I ALWAYS CARRY 5 MINUTE HOT MUD OR 20 MINUTE, MY FIRST COAT IS 20 MIN WITH MESH EXCEPT CORNERS I USE PERA TAPE(PAPER) AFTER IT ALMOST SET I SPONG DOWN SCRAPE OFF HARD EDGES AND LAP LINES, SECOUND COAT FIVE MINUTE MAKE SURE TO KEEP OUTSIDE EDGES TIGHT TO OLD TEXTER THEN WHEN ALMOST SET SCRAPE BACK, MAKE SURE TO SPOUNG ALL EDGES ON OLD TEXTER ,TO FEATHER OUT ALL HARD EDGES AROUND PATCH, IF YOU DONT AFTER PAINT YOULL SEE PATCH (SPOUNG) .....?/???? GET A SPOUNG DIP IT IN WATER RING OUT ALL WATER TILL ITS DAMP..... OH I ALMOST FORGOT THE BEST PART ABOUT SPOUNGES AND HOT MUD SCRAPEING IS THAT THIER IS NO SANDING INVOLVED. MY PATCHES ARE BETTER THAN MOST DRYWALLERS AND FLAT. I WAS TOUGHT WITH A HAULK AND TROWEL BY AN OLD TIMER.NEVER USE PANS, UNLESS IM DOING PATCHES.. I DO LOTS OF NEW COUNSTRUCTION AND REMODELS. ANY MORE REMODELS BECOUSE NEW COUNTRUCTION ISNT AROUND ANY MORE IN MY TOWN. ECONOMY SUCKS:jester: LISTEN TO ME AND YOU FINISH JOBS IN MATTER OF HOURS AND MAKE MONEY, WHY DRAG A JOB THREE DAYS WHEN YOU CAN DO IT IN HOURS.... *THIS METHED NOT RECOMENDED FOR SMOOTH WALL, PAINT FINISH, WHAT EVER YOU GUYS CALL IT IN YOUR TOWN.* IM JUST A UTAHN WHAT DO I KNOW


Sorry but my walls are smooth and paint ready. :yes:


----------

